# Konstante Drehzahl überwachen???



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2009)

Hallo  zusammen,

an einer unserer Maschine möchte ich die Drehzahl einer Walze
auf Konstantheit messen, d.h. bei gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit
des Antriebs eventuelle Schwankungen (durch mechanische Blockierung oder ähnliches). Habe an einen Impulsgeber gedacht mit dem ich direkt die
Drehzahl abgreifen könnte, allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren
wie ich die Konstantheit überwachen könnte. Hättet ihr eine Idee wie ich den Impulsgeber auswerten und evtl aufzeichnen könnte?

Danke für jede Antwort

Gruß NSN


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
je nachdem, wieviele Impulse der Geber liefert ...
Bei einer hohen Impulszahl (> 50 Imp. / Sek.) würde ich auf eine Zählerkarte zurückgreifen. Diese haben die/eine Betriebsart "Frequenzmessung" und das wäre dann ja das, was du benötigst.
Bei einer geringeren Impulszahl könntest du die Impulse auch in der SPS zählen und in einem festen Zeitraster auswerten (was ja auch wieder eine Frequenzmessung wäre).

Für die weitere Be-/Verarbeitung könntest du die Werte dann in zyklisch z.B. in einen DB schreiben und auswerten - vielleicht sogar mit Hilfe einer geeigneten Visu einen Trend daraus ableiten ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2009)

Denke mal es werden bis max 5 Umdrehungen pro Sekunde.
Es sollte halt ziemlich genau sein. Wieviel machen die Zähleingänge der S95U eigentlich?


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Februar 2009)

Also 5 Imp./Sek. sind für die SPS kein Problem - für die Genauigkeit sehr wahrscheinlich schon. Du müßtest hier ja eine ganze Zeit messen (Impulse zählen) um überhaupt eine sinnvolle Aussage treffen zu können.

Ich würde dir da doch einen Inkrementalgeber mit entsprechender Auflösung empfehlen ...


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2009)

Und dann über die schnellen Zähleingänge einer S95U auswerten?


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Februar 2009)

Upps, sowas Altes willst du an den Start bringen ...
Naja, wenn es denn nicht anders geht. Hier würde die Genauigkeit deiner Messung dann am Zyklus deiner SPS hängen.
Was machst du aber bei der SPS mit der Auswertung ? Die "vielen wunderbaren" Möglichkeiten der S7 stehen dir dort ja nicht zur Verfügung ...


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2009)

Okay,
ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch gar nicht mit Zähleingänge gearbeitet.
Hätte noch eine 314IFM, hat die auch zähleingänge?


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Februar 2009)

... das weiß ich im Augenblick nicht ...
Ich würde dir aber auch eher zu einer Zähler-Karte raten - wegen der schon besagten Funktion "Frequenz-Messung". Da mußt du dann "nur noch" den Wert auslesen - nichts mehr drum-herum programmieren ...


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2009)

Naja,
soll halt wie immer nix kosten,
und eine Zählerkarte habe ich leider nicht zur Verfügung :-(


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Februar 2009)

... du mußt es wissen - ich kann nur empfehlen ...

Wie geht es nun weiter ?


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2009)

Gute Frage, zum auswerten wäre es wahrscheinlich ideal.
Du meinst die sps zähleingänge wären nicht so geeignet?


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Februar 2009)

wenn du eine S7 mit integrierten Zählern hast, dann geht das auch ... mit der Zählerkarte wäre es halt eleganter (und für dich auch einfacher).
Im ersten Fall mußt du dir halt die Frequenz-Mess-Routine selber programmieren - ist auch kein Hexenwerk ... Die Hauptfrage ist und bleibt die gewünschte und die realisierte Genauigkeit und was du noch so dazu machen mußt.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Februar 2009)

Frequenz-Mess-Routine: Verstehe ich das richtig,
das ich einenimpuls bilden muss mit dem ich die Zähleingänge in ein datenwort schreibe?


----------



## HaDi (12 Februar 2009)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Hätte noch eine 314IFM, hat die auch zähleingänge?


Hat sie und sie kann auch Frequenzmessung, wenn ich das Handbuch richtig verstanden habe.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## wincc (13 Februar 2009)

eine 314IFM hat 2 schnelle zählereingänge soweit ich weis


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 Februar 2009)

Habe jetzt alles mal in der IFM314 verdarhtet und auch parmetriert.
In der CPU habe ich den DB62 als DB hinterlegt.
Im Online Status zeigt ihr mir auch die Impulse an, allerdings nicht wie im Handbuch mit dem SFB30. Hab alles wir beschrieben gemacht allerdings ohne Funktion. Hat das schonmal jemand realisiert?


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (2 März 2009)

So, habe mich nun für eine FM350-1 entschieden. Alles wie im Handbuch verdrahtet und Drehzahlmessung parmetriert inkl. Impulszahl, usw.

Wie komme ich nun an den Drehzahlwert? Zählwerte auf und ab kann ich anschauen aber ich finde auch nirgends im handbuch beschrieben wie ich dieses auswerte.Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß NSN


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 März 2009)

Hallo,
zu den mitgelieferten FB's kann ich dir nicht viel sagen - die sind aber auch nicht so wichtig.
Wenn du in der Karten-Parametrierung SW-Tor gewählt hast, dann mußt du das Bit [PAB-Start-Adresse der Karte + 13.2] setzen um die Kartre frei zu geben.
Nun solltest du auf dem DWORD [PEB-Start-Adresse der Karte + 4] die aktuelle Freuquent (oder Drehzahl) als DINT einlesen können. Die Auflösung und die Genauigkeit ist entsprechend deiner Angaben Geber-Auflösung und Zeit-Intervall, die du beim Parametrieren gemacht hast ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (3 März 2009)

Okay, habs hin bekommen. Musste nur die CPU nochmal urlöschen, danach gings. Vielen Dank

Gruß NSN


----------

